# BIETE Paket aus S400 / Moog / Pepperl&Fuchs / Jaquet



## Lijema (23 November 2018)

*BIETE Paket aus S7-400 / Moog / Pepperl&Fuchs / Jaquet*

Hallo,

ich biete hier Restbestände aus einem Anlagenumbau (teils neu, teils gebraucht) im Paket lt. Liste an. Der Preis ist VB, Angebote bitte per Nachricht an mich.

Bei Rückfragen bin ich natürlich gerne zu erreichen. Die Anzeige ist ebenfalls mit Bildern bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen zu finden (unter Eingabe von *SIEMENS 400 SPS / MOOG / PEPPERL&FUCHS / JAQUET)*

NR    Hersteller    Typ    Teilenummer    Zustand
1    Moog    DS2100CAN    G361-1006A-02-000    gebraucht
2    Siemens    PS 405 10A    405-0KA01-0AA0    gebraucht
3    Siemens    PS 405 10A R    405-0KR00-0AA0    gebraucht
4    Siemens    CP 443-1    443-1EX02-0XE0    gebraucht
5    Siemens    CP 443-1    443-1EX11-0XE0    gebraucht
6    Siemens    CP 443-1 IT    443-1GX11-0XE0    gebraucht
7    Siemens    CP 441-2    441-2AA03-0AE0    gebraucht
8    Siemens    CP 441-2    441-2AA03-0AE0    gebraucht
9    Siemens    CP 441-2    441-2AA03-0AE0    gebraucht
10    Siemens    AI 16x13bit    431-0HH00-0AB0    gebraucht
11    Siemens    AI 16x13bit    431-0HH00-0AB0    gebraucht
12    Siemens    AO 8x13bit    432-1HF00-0AB0    gebraucht
13    Siemens    AO 8x13bit    432-1HF00-0AB0    gebraucht
14    Siemens    AI 16x13bit    431-0HH00-0AB0    gebraucht
15    Siemens    AI 16x13bit    431-0HH00-0AB0    gebraucht
16    Siemens    DI 32xDC24V    421-1BL01-0AA0    gebraucht
17    Siemens    DI 32xDC24V    421-1BL01-0AA0    gebraucht
18    Siemens    DI 32xDC24V    421-1BL01-0AA0    gebraucht
19    Siemens    DI 32xDC24V    421-1BL01-0AA0    gebraucht
20    Siemens    DI 32xDC24V    421-1BL01-0AA0    gebraucht
21    Siemens    DO 32x24V/0,5A    422-1BL00-0AA0    gebraucht
22    Siemens    DO 32x24V/0,5A    422-1BL00-0AA0    gebraucht
23    Siemens    ET 200M    153-1AA03-0XB0    gebraucht
24    Siemens    ET 200M    153-2AA02-0XB0    gebraucht
25    Siemens    SM 321 DI 4x namur    321-7RD00-0AB0    gebraucht
26    Pepperl+Fuchs    Gleichstromtrennwandler    KFDO-CS-EX1.54    Neu ohne OVP
27    Pepperl+Fuchs    Gleichstromtrennwandler    KFDO-CS-EX1.54    Neu ohne OVP
28    Pepperl+Fuchs    Gleichstromtrennwandler    KFDO-CS-EX1.54    Neu ohne OVP
29    Pepperl+Fuchs    Transmitterspeisegerät    KFD2-STC4-EX1    Neu und OVP
30    Pepperl+Fuchs    Transmitterspeisegerät    KFD2-STC4-EX1    Neu und OVP
31    Pepperl+Fuchs    Transmitterspeisegerät    KFD2-STC4-EX1    Neu und OVP
32    Pepperl+Fuchs    Transmitterspeisegerät    KFD2-STC4-EX1    Neu und OVP
33    Pepperl+Fuchs    Transmitterspeisegerät    KFD2-STC4-EX1    Neu und OVP
34    Vibro-Meter    Ex d Netzteil 230V-24V    S26871    Neu ohne OVP
35    Siemens    SIMATIC S7-400 Frontstecker    492-1AL00-0AA0    Neu ohne OVP
36    Siemens    SIMATIC S7-400 Frontstecker    492-1AL00-0AA0    Neu ohne OVP
37    Siemens    SIMATIC S7-400 Frontstecker    492-1AL00-0AA0    Neu ohne OVP
38    Siemens    SIMATIC S7-400 Frontstecker    492-1AL00-0AA0    Neu ohne OVP
39    Siemens    SIMATIC S7-400 Frontstecker    492-1AL00-0AA0    Neu ohne OVP
40    Siemens    Profibus Terminator    972-0DA00-0AA0    gebraucht, als Ersatzteil gelagert
41    Jaquet    Dual Channel Tachometer    T501.10    Neu und OVP


----------

